# New Mice - My first satins!



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

Unfortunately, they aren't here yet. I sold some mice to a lady in Florida and she was sending some back (we had a mouse train) - so I let her know what I was looking for, and she was able to accomodate. I am so so so excited to see these girls.

There is:

A Satin Fawn Doe
A Satin LH Fawn Pied Doe
A Satin Black Pied Doe
And a Satin LH ???Dove??? Doe










They should be home by next weekend.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I really like these, they are very pretty!!!


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Glad you like them. Your himalayans are settling in nicely.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

jadeguppy said:


> Glad you like them. Your himalayans are settling in nicely.


Haha, I should have known that you were on here.  I'm glad you like the girls I sent that way.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

pm sent


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm looking forward to mine making their way up here tomorrow, as well. If they look half that good, I'll be so excited! And didn't you know, Bella, we're all on here! :lol:


----------



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

I went and picked up the mice on Sunday evening. Yesterday while I was at work the black one died... no idea why. The others look fine.

And the dove appears to be male.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Bella said:


> I went and picked up the mice on Sunday evening. Yesterday while I was at work the black one died... no idea why. The others look fine.
> 
> I'm so sorry about the black one. I haven't lost any from that store, but the move may have stressed her out.
> 
> And the dove appears to be male.  OOps. I wasn't completly sure on that one, but it looked so pretty... My newness to the hobby shows


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Mine made it here last night, all intact. I'll have to get individual photos of them up tomorrow. The littlest fawn doe is such a snuggler!


----------



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

Not an issue.  Deaths happen, and Im sure it was just a long trip.

And also not an issue that thwe Dove is male.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

At least I got the color right.  He is a beauty! Are you keeping him as a pet or do you plan to breed him?


----------



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

I will likely use him to breed - I just need to figure out -who- to breed him too. I'd like to get more Dove's, but since he's the only one I have I do not know what to breed him to, to save some of the color...

I'm already wishing I had at least one more, if not two more fawns. Though those will come with time now.


----------

